# Honda GXV140 burning oil - can't find source



## ChipDouglas (Jun 4, 2011)

My Honda HR215 I bought at a yard sale 6 years ago for $20 has finally started giving me trouble. It started with the engine surging after having been run for about 30 minutes. I took the carb off and cleaned everything as best I could but not really knowing what I was looking for that didn't seem to fix the problem. Next I did a compression test which read 60 psi. The compression tester instructions said to put a small amount of oil in the cylinder and see if the pressure goes up and it did - up to 120 psi. I have not way of knowing how long the compression has been low - could have been since I bought it. I put the plug back in and started it back up. It obviously smoked quite a bit but after 20 minutes of running it was still smoking. Tried running it a few more times but it still smoked after warming up for a couple minutes. 

Since I figured I had nothing to loose I started tearing the engine apart. The first thing I noticed was what looks like a head gasket leak - lots of oily dirt where the head meets the block. I took off the valve cover - everything looked good in there. I took the head off and noticed the piston and combustion chamber had a lot of black burnt oil build up. The cylinder wall looked pretty good, a couple fine scratches but nothing major. As far as I could tell, the valves looked okay - the seats looked good and neither one was sticking. The piston and the rings also looked fine. 

So far the only thing I can conclude is a leaking head gasket that maybe was made worse by adding oil to the cylinder during the compression test?? 

Sorry for the long post but anyone have any thoughts? If it might be the head gasket, should I just reassemble with new gaskets or do I need to hone the cylinder?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

If it was my engine, I would go ahead and install new rings, just because I have it torn down that far. I would check the ring end gap to be sure before reinstalling without new rings. It may have just been a leaking head gasket causing the problem, particularly if the leak was in the push rod galley. All in all it looks pretty clean and in good shape. If you do not install new rings, then don't worry about honing the cylinder. If you do install new rings, then I would only lightly hone, just enough to reestablish the cross hatch.


----------



## ChipDouglas (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. I'm trying to find the gaskets and rings online but I can't narrow down which engine I have. There seem to be quite a few versions(or types?) of the GXV140 but how do I determine which one I have. The only makings in the block are GXV140 - 135cc and GJAB-7041948. The Honda mower is an HRB215.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Here are two links that have the part numbers you need.They show your serial number (GJAB-7041948) falls within their range of GJAB-6000001 to7999999.
Hope this helps.

http://www.honda-engines-eu.com/en/images/26560.pdf

http://www.ereplacementparts.com/ho...l-engine-parts-c-37657_37658_38012_64902.html


----------



## ChipDouglas (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks for the info but I'm still not sure how you determine the "type." If you look at the list of all of the GXV140 listed here:

http://www.ereplacementparts.com/search_result.php

They all show the same VIN range.





usmcgrunt said:


> Here are two links that have the part numbers you need.They show your serial number (GJAB-7041948) falls within their range of GJAB-6000001 to7999999.
> Hope this helps.
> 
> http://www.honda-engines-eu.com/en/images/26560.pdf
> ...


----------



## dehrhardt (Apr 1, 2009)

Chip,

Thius will help you find and read your honda's numbers.
http://www.ereplacementparts.com/ar...l_and_VIN_Numbers_on_Honda_Small_Engines.html


----------



## ChipDouglas (Jun 4, 2011)

I read through this but I think this method of determining the "type" doesn't work for my engine. There seem to be about 20 "types" of the GXV140 but the VIN doesn't seem to narrow down which one I have. Maybe I'm still missing something.

If I search for GXV140 here:

http://www.ereplacementparts.com/search_result.php

I find 28 engines all with a VIN range of GJAB-6000001-7999999)




dehrhardt said:


> Chip,
> 
> Thius will help you find and read your honda's numbers.
> http://www.ereplacementparts.com/ar...l_and_VIN_Numbers_on_Honda_Small_Engines.html


----------



## dehrhardt (Apr 1, 2009)

The type code is stamped into the block, normally close to the serial number.
http://engines.honda.com/parts-and-support/engine-type-identification


----------



## ChipDouglas (Jun 4, 2011)

I just took another look at the block and I can't for the life of me find any other markings.





dehrhardt said:


> The type code is stamped into the block, normally close to the serial number.
> http://engines.honda.com/parts-and-support/engine-type-identification


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

On Honda's, parts for mower engines are looked up using the model and serial number of the mower. Mower engines are not looked up using the numbers off the engine. I hope this helps.

This information came from my Honda service rep in a Honda school I went to.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

I went through about half of the different TYPES of GXV140 listed and they all had the same part numbers for the rings and gaskets.Take a chance on ordering the parts OR try to locate your original type code and order that way.Hope this helps.


----------



## ChipDouglas (Jun 4, 2011)

Well I took a chance and ordered the gaskets and rings. I've got my fingers crossed. 



usmcgrunt said:


> I went through about half of the different TYPES of GXV140 listed and they all had the same part numbers for the rings and gaskets.Take a chance on ordering the parts OR try to locate your original type code and order that way.Hope this helps.


----------

